# Green spot algae, New tank setup



## RachPreach (Jan 16, 2006)

:fish: HI, I am experiencing some greet spot algae on some of my plants and driftwood. To accomidate for this problem I have changed my lights from 2X96watts and 2X36 watts running from 8-6pm to---> 2x96watts coming on at 8am and then the 2X36watts coming on at 12pm and both sets going off at 6pm. Here are my tank specs:

100 gallon tank
pressurized co2
I dose dry ferts:
Sunday, Tuesday, and Thursday: 1.5tsp of kno3/ .5tsp phosphate/ .5tsp potassium
Monday, Wednesday, and friday: .5 csm+b
saturday: nothing
wc on sunday.

I have since increased my phosphate to a little over .5 tsp. (along with the lighting) and those two things are the only thing Ive changed. 

Are my fert amounts in order? What else can I do to get rid of the gsa??

thanks.:fish1:


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

RachPreach said:


> :fish: HI, I am experiencing some greet spot algae on some of my plants and driftwood. To accomidate for this problem I have changed my lights from 2X96watts and 2X36 watts running from 8-6pm to---> 2x96watts coming on at 8am and then the 2X36watts coming on at 12pm and both sets going off at 6pm. Here are my tank specs:
> 
> 100 gallon tank
> pressurized co2
> ...


Green spot algae is considered normal in high light tanks, and so increasing light may actually add to the problem. It is supposed to respond well to additional phosphate dosing. What is your c02 level? Green spot algae became less of a problem in my 10 gallon tank when I started injecting 
c02 at a level of 30ppm.


----------



## RachPreach (Jan 16, 2006)

im not sure what my exact co2 level is....im sure its enough but im getting a co2 drop checker soon so that will tell me for sure. The fact that I decreased the amount of time the lights are on should help right? I have the burst of light at noon.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

From what I understand, Green spot algae is favoured in conditions of high light, low c02 and low phospates, so you are taking the right steps by reducing lighting and increasing phopates. That should help. Keeping phosphate levels between 0.3-0.5 ppm, c02 levels at 30 ppm, keeping slow growing plants in places where they get lower light, not overstocking, and doing weekly water changes should help prevent GSA. Interestingly, the Neritina zebra snail is the only known algae eater to consume green spot algae, but I would be careful as this snail lays a lot of eggs that don't hatch but look like salt crystals. Some people don't like their aquariums being littered with never ending eggs that look like salt crystals.

In my 10 gallon, I had split photperiod of 8 hours and switched to 8 hours noon burst. I found that the the formation of new green spot algae stopped *only* when I began injecting C02 to 30ppm, with all other things being equal. 

This is where I got my information about Green Spot Algae and you might find it useful.
http://www.rexgrigg.com/Algae1.html
http://www.aquariumalgae.blogspot.com/

Regards.


----------



## zergling (May 16, 2007)

I've stopped GSA twice by manual removal and increasing phosphate dosing.


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

One word: otoclinius. They will gorge and you will have no more problem. I've heard bristlenose plecos do a great job, too.

Other than that, I'd suspect low co2 content and low phosphates.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Bristlenose plecos do not eat green spot algae. In fact, mine don't seem to eat much of any algae really, but maybe that's just me. 

However, I have watched them clean the glass, and even after passing directly over the green spot algae, it's still there.


----------



## RachPreach (Jan 16, 2006)

i have both otos and bristlenoses and you see that they obviously havent helped...lol


----------



## bgoodwins (May 3, 2007)

Double your phosphate dosing. It worked for me like a charm
no more GSA


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Jul 16, 2007)

the only known thing to eat green spot algae is the Neritina sp. zebra snail
http://aquariumalgaeeaters.blogspot.com/2006/06/neritina-zebra-snail.html


----------



## RachPreach (Jan 16, 2006)

bgoodwins said:


> Double your phosphate dosing. It worked for me like a charm
> no more GSA


ok ill go up to 1 tsp. of phosphate. How do my other amounts of ferts. look?


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

They look fine based on the general ei dosage recommendations. You just have to let your plants tell you if you need to tweak those recommendations. If you see other deficiencies or problems, something is out of balance. But, if the GSA is your only major problem, you're probably fine


----------

